# Celebrated California Pop Beer



## cyberdigger (Sep 8, 2009)

I made a grab at the antique store today, the price was right at $6.. this "hutch" which I believe is actually pre-hutch, and had a cork retainer originally, however there are scratches inside the lip which a Hutchinson stopper would have caused.. embossed  C C HALEY & CO CELEBRATED CALIFORNIA POP BEER TRADE MARK ..on reverse:  COR SOUTHORANGEAVE AND SOUTH 11th St NEWARK N.J  PATENTED OCT 29 - 1872 .. any thoughts?


----------



## capsoda (Sep 8, 2009)

Great grab. A lot of bottlers used prehutch bottles with hutch wires. There was also a two piece hutch stopper. I don't have one but Philip Pfeiffer has one and he included it in his book _PENSACOLA'S SODA WATER LEGACY 1837-1998._


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 9, 2009)

Hello Charles,

 Excellent find! Here's a few references: ,Sodas & Beers and  Matthews variant Sodas & Beers 2 . The Potomac Pontil of February 2008 mentions a 12inch Amber variant dug at Vinegar Hill Potomac Pontil Worthpoint shows a couple of pictures and has a sales price for subscribers here

 I think it is a most uncommon bottle, and one of few that have the word "Pop" embossed. Though in this case it is not a soda. Are there any other beers that contain the word "Pop?"


----------



## blobbottlebob (Sep 9, 2009)

I agree that "POP BEER" is an unusual name. I've never seen a local one. (I wonder if its like root beer. Maybe it was their name for small beers like lemon beer, ginger beer, spruce beer, birch beer, etc . . .)???

 Cap is correct (as usual) about hutchinson stoppers. The company intended that they could be retro-fitted to existing bottle stock. The shafts came in at least three lengths and the round gasket holder came in five sizes.


----------

